# Even I can use a Knifty Knitter!!! **UPDATED**



## Prosephone (Oct 2, 2005)

I bought one a few hours ago at Wal-Mart and it was SOO easy to use!!! I made Lola her sweater in a little over an hour, and I have never knitted in my entire life.











So, tonight I made one for Tito. I found it very easy to add stripes and make a V in the bottom for him!


----------



## Kari (May 13, 2004)

Wow that looks really cute and in only an hour??? :shock: Good job. :wink:


----------



## Prosephone (Oct 2, 2005)

Thanks Kari! I can't believe how easy it was!!!


----------



## SkyDreamer777 (Jan 6, 2006)

That looks great!


----------



## newf (Jan 28, 2006)

That looks great!


----------



## Prosephone (Oct 2, 2005)

Thanks I am so proud. I am making Tito one this evening.


----------



## guinnypigsmom (Feb 9, 2006)

Wow, great job! Love the striped one! :wave:


----------



## ~Jessie~ (Oct 30, 2005)

They came out great


----------



## loombee (Mar 18, 2006)

Hello! :wave: 

Your little Tito is so cute in his sweater you knitted!

Can you tell me where to get the pattern that you used, or how you did it? I have 2 males that definately need the "V" shape underneath!

Also, what type yarn did you use? It looks beautiful!

I have the round and also rake looms.

Hope to hear from you soon... :wave: 
Warm Regards,
Loom Bee


----------



## Kari (May 13, 2004)

That second one is really good!! Tito is beautiful :shock: , his eyes look green!!


----------



## Prosephone (Oct 2, 2005)

Kari:

Thanks! The flash made his eyes look green. They normally do not look like that. Though he would have very pretty eyes if they always looked like that!


----------



## Prosephone (Oct 2, 2005)

loombee said:


> Hello! :wave:
> 
> Your little Tito is so cute in his sweater you knitted!
> 
> ...


Hi loombee!

The basic directions I followed were here...
http://www.chihuahua-people.com/viewtopic.php?t=21363
I just measured my pups to get an idea how long to make it and where to put the leg holes. As for the V, when I got to the bottom end of the sweater I started tying off stitches in the center (between the leg holes). What I did was use the same method as you use for the leg holes. I found the exact center of the stitches within the rows between the leg holes and then started tying them off going right and left of the center.

My leg holes were 4 wide and 4 apart. So it looked like this...

OOOOXXXXOOOO
XXXXXXXXXXXXXX
XXXXXXXXXXXXXX
XXXXXXXXXXXXXX

I found the center...
(note: the space is just to show you where the center is)
OOOOXX XXOOOO
XXXXXXX XXXXXXX
XXXXXXX XXXXXXX
XXXXXXX XXXXXXX

This is how I began tying them off for the V.

You tie off to the right on the right of the center and to the left on the left side of the center...
OOOOXX XXOOOO
XXXXXXX XXXXXXX
XXXXXXX XXXXXXX
XXXXXXX XXXXXXX
<-<-<-<- ->->->-> 


THIS IS YOUR LAST LINE YOU LOOMED 
XXXXXXX XXXXXXX

Tie off the right one peg...
XXXXXXX OXXXXXX

Then the left...
XXXXXXO OXXXXXX

Now you need to thread your loom again...
Do not thread over the blank spots. You want to use your round loom like a flat loom for the rest of your sweater. Knit the column and then tie off another row on each side of the center.

XXXXXXO OXXXXXX
***BECOMES***
XXXXXOO OOXXXXX

Thread the loom again...Knit the column...Tie off another row on each side of the center...

XXXXXOO OOXXXXX
***BECOMES***
XXXXOOO OOOXXXX

Keep following the pattern like this...

XXXXOOO OOOXXXX
XXXOOOO OOOOXXX
XXOOOOO OOOOOXX
XOOOOOO OOOOOOX
OOOOOOO OOOOOOO

Now you just need to knit the top back portion as long as you need to fit your pup!


----------



## CM Katie (Sep 28, 2005)

Wow those look amazing!!! :shock:


----------



## Totoro (Mar 25, 2006)

Wow! Thanks for posting the link to the original thread. Makes me want to run out to Wal-mart for knifty knitter. I knit and crochet so I never looked at those ring things, but I'm totally inspired!


----------



## SkyDreamer777 (Jan 6, 2006)

someone needs to sticky these patterns.


----------



## Demi's Mum (Jan 10, 2006)

you know I have looked and read over all the posts on how to do the arm holes, but I can't seem to figure it out! I am literally pulling my hair out trying to figure this out! lol so I decided I am still going to get use out of this thing and I am makeing Demi a sweater, bt in 2 peices. Then I will just knit them together to make one peice. I think that will work until I can get help with the leg holes. Lame I know, but I am determined to get this to work!!!


----------



## lilmisscookie (Dec 24, 2005)

I just started using the knifty knitter this past weekend. My first attempt at arm holes failed miserably. So I had to sit and stare at the directions and the loom for 20 minutes. I was SO confused! Then it hit me and I managed to do it right on the second try. I have never knitted in my life and all this was forign to me. I'm sorry I don't have time to explain it tonight, I'll try to do one soon with pictures if anyone wants me to. I still have to get good yarn and try to tighten things up - mine are too big for my boy even on the smallest loom. 

I would like to know how to do the two colors though.... Tito's sweater is very nice! And now I'll have to practice the "V"....


----------

